

UC Berkeley joins edX - wyclif
https://www.edx.org/press/uc-berkeley-joins-edx

======
wyclif
I will again be taking a MITx, Harvardx, or Berkeleyx class this fall, but
haven't decided which one yet (although the SaaS class looks appealing).

